# Back to the clomid



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello ladies,

I thought I had got off lightly getting my BFP after 2 rounds of clomid, but having a miscarriage as we speak.  I know I should stay positve that the clomid worked for me and I still have 4 rounds to go but feel so low at the moment its hard.

My gyny was lovely and offered me a scan to confirm but he was certain it is a miscarriage and I know deep down inside it is.

My DH is mortified which is awful to see and we told everyone our good news which makes me feel like such and idiot for blabbing.

Sorry for moaning but feel awful at the minute and know you all will understand.

Thanks for being here with me

A needy Mrs Hopeful xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Mrs Hopeful. I'm so sorry this has happened, and know exactly how you feel as I miscarried last year after telling a lot of friends and family. So sending you big  

I think sometimes it can be better that you told people in a way, as otherwise you'd be going through this tough time on your own. At least now you have the support of those close. I found that when it happened to me lots of people then told me how they too had miscarried, so I didn't feel quite so alone - it's just something people never seem to talk about.

Anyway, there's nothing I can say to make you feel better I know, but just please make sure you take the time to let your body, mind and heart recover. I know the only thing I wanted at the time was to be pg again, but in hindsight that would have been so wrong. Only recently have I felt that I am strong enough mentally and emotionally to cope with another pregnancy. Everyone is different though, so remember we're all here for you.

Take care.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Mrs Hopeful - I am so very sorry    

I think Rosie is right that you will get some support from those close to you because they know what has happened.

I wish I knew what to say but know that there is nothing that can make you feel better at this awful time.  Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you and that we are all here for you.

 

Take care
Jane xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry to read this  

Thinking of you & DH 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh Mrs H I'm so very sorry to read this. I saw your posts yesterday and logged on today to look for you, I really hoped there'd be some better news today. What a shame, I'm all choked up for you and Mr H.
Love and   to you and Mr H and you know we are always here for you.

Tilda xx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry to read this  

Thinking of you & DH look after each other.

Jennie 
    x


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news.

clare


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya mrs h

i'm really sorry 2 hear that     i don't really know wot else 2 say - it sucks


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear your sad news Mrs H!!!

Sending you lots of love, hugs and kisses hun!

Kissy
x


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Mrs H.

I was so sad to hear your news. There is nothing anyone can say to make things better when you have a m/c. I know at the time of my mmc I just wanted a hug so I am sending you lots of    . Thinking of you and dh.


Amanda

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh no Mrs H, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss 
Nothing that I say will make it better, but we are thinking of you
xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for your support and well wishes.  Me and DH are going to be fragile for a while but both strong enough to get through this and move on.  FF has made a world of difference to both of us and I know I can count on you all.

Thanks again  

Mrs Hopeful xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry for gatecrashing  

Just read about your m/c Mrs Hopefull and I am so sorry for both you and DH I really am and hope you are getting through this as best as you both can.

Clomid has worked for you and I am sure will work again


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm really sorry about your news. I'm sending you lots of           

Tina xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mrs H...I'm so so sorry this has happened to you. Take care of you and DH. LIke the girls ahve said, it will happen again, you will get PG again.

Lots of love
K
xxxxxxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry to read this  

Thinking of you & DH 

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

so sorry to hear your news.

Your gynae has a good point though - the clomid worked for you and can do again    
I know how hard it is to stay focused and positive though. Dont feel silly that you told everyone, although i did that and felt the same afterwards. I told my parents and bro and the next day had a m/c and a week later an ectopic!! i did feel so stupid, but its natural to feel you want to share it with family. Best wishes. take it easy.  Jo xxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

so orry mrs hopeful big            

thinking of u xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks again girls.

have started to fell better and trying to stay positive, after all its my birthday soon and christmas and we are moving next week to lovely new house so lots of good stuff coming up.  thanks for thinking about me.  It has made the world of difference

Mrs H xxxxx

Sending you all some


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Glad to see you are staying positive in what i can only imagine is a really sh**y time. Good luck for the future.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Again,

Really glad you are being  , when is your birthday? mine is on Tues - it will help a bit that you have lots of nice things to look forward to and maybe make you less stress = more chance of getting a BFP again        

Take care,  Jo xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi jocole69

My birthday is the 9th of December and although I don't much feel like celebrating I am kind of looking forward to it.  Was supposed to go out for a birthday curry with all my friends and family but decided to cancel as I just cant face it.

Feeling a bit low today, was intending to go back to work this morning but couldn't face that either and DH back at work so feeling lonely  

Feel like there is a million jobs to do at home in preperation for moving and don't know where to start.

Thinks I should just go back to bed  

Mrs hopeful xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey hon

not been able to get time to log on for a bit - but now I have I just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you at this very sad time.

So sorry this has happened to you.

Just make sure dh is at the ready for lots of extra special hugs!

S
xx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, Mrs Hopeful I was so sad and shocked to see your post    I am so sorry for you and am sending you a really big hug    Your BFP was such an inspiration to me (I am on my 3rd month of Clomid - due for a scan tomorrow to see if there are any follies) and I am sure you will be pg again before too long - as you said, it shows you can get pg which is really positive and sadly m/c does seem to happen to lots of women whether they have conceived naturally or had a bit of help... I haven't read all of the thread yet because I just wanted to send you a hug straight away when I saw your news.  Don't worry about having told your friends and family, that is totally natural and really it's good that they know so that they can try and support you.

Take care of yourself,

lots of love Sarah xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Mrs Hopeful, just wanted to send you a big   and say that you must take the time you need - no matter how long and not rush back to work. You need to heal not just physically but emotionally, and being with work colleagues who don't understand may do you more harm than good.

Take care hun. We're all here for you.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi, I am so so sorry to hear your news.  I had a miscarriage this time last year, and my heart goes out to you both.  I can only say that telling a few close people did help a little.  Be kind to yourself and have lots of hugs.  I am thinking of you.


----------

